# What is n scale?



## uscm05 (Aug 29, 2012)

I do 1/700 scale ships and I know they are pretty small, but what are the train conversions like ho is 1/87 scale .


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

1/160 iirc.

EDIT:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/N_scale


> Depending upon the manufacturer (or country), the scale ranges from 1:148 to 1:160. In all cases, the gauge (the distance between the rails) is 9 mm (0.354 in). The term N gauge refers to the track dimensions, but in the UK in particular N gauge refers to a 1:148 scale with 9 mm (0.354 in) track gauge modelling. The terms N scale and N gauge are often inaccurately used interchangeably,





> While N scale is quite small, it is not the smallest commercially available scale, as Z scale is smaller yet at 1:220 and T scale is 1:450 or 1:480.
> 
> N scale is considered generally compatible with 1:144 scale for miniature wargaming.


----------



## t44florida (Oct 24, 2012)

I always refer to this image:








Hope this helps. aj


----------



## zorba (Aug 6, 2012)

how tall is the guy in real life?


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

zorba said:


> how tall is the guy in real life?


Based on that chart - 66"


----------



## flyvemaskin (Nov 19, 2011)

N scale is great fun, the most you can have without a hooker.


----------



## Paul (Oct 13, 2010)

And neither one talk back.


----------



## flyvemaskin (Nov 19, 2011)

*what is N scale*

ha ha ha ha ha ha:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

N scale is where you can have layout that has more operating space (50% or more than HO Scale).


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

Yep, a 4'X8' is large for N. 2'X4' or so is most common followed by hollow core doors.


----------

